# Need to Siphon Water Around The House?



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a low spot in my yard I call the "sand bunker". Anytime we get decent rain in the Midwest, it fills up. I've mastered how to drain it using a garden hose. If you want to see how...

Simple Way to Siphon Water Outside

https://youtu.be/7-lrLDrk3OQ

If you like what I'm up to, subscribe. Thanks!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

You could put a shut of valve at the house side of the hose too so that you could close off both sides of the hose instead of using your thumb.


----------

